# Does anyone make and sell homemade spuds?



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking for a heavy duty spud to buy ...if anyone on here makes them, preferably in the SE MI area....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

there has to be a weld shop somewhere near you. try them.
I recommend a 1" pipe instead of a solid thin bar. .. just a personal thing


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My daughter bought me a nice one for Christmas from Cabelas. They still had some in stock last week.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

I made mine, I'll post a picture of it if you're interested when I get home.


----------



## Flip-n-boat (Aug 6, 2016)

I would be interested in seeing the one u made, thanks.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

This one isn't super heavy duty, but I didn't want a big heavy spud either. It's easy to carry and does what I need it to, although I could make one as big and heavy as was desired.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

seymore13 said:


> This one isn't super heavy duty, but I didn't want a big heavy spud either. It's easy to carry and does what I need it to,.


Same here. I want a spud light enough that I can walk 1/4 mile thumping it on the ice every other step.
The tip on my spud is longer and thinner than the one pictured. My father made it, I'll bet 60 yrs ag


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I got one from a machine shop in gladwin real nice spud 40$ shipped


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Try higginsmarinemetals.com

He makes some pretty sweet spuds.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

jimbo said:


> Same here. I want a spud light enough that I can walk 1/4 mile thumping it on the ice every other step.
> The tip on my spud is longer and thinner than the one pictured. My father made it, I'll bet 60 yrs ag


The picture is somewhat deceiving because of the angle, the tip is longer than it appears, but I get what you're saying. I could have made the bevel much longer, but it was pieced together in about 20 minutes from what I had laying around. The base is 2.5" wide x 1.25" thick, cut at a 40 degree angle. I'd like to make another that's more aggressive but so far, this one has worked pretty well. It's comfortable to carry and doesn't wear out your arm while pounding the ice.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not trying to run your spud down. As long as it works to keep you on top the ice ,it's all great. I'm a mold maker, so when I made one for my B.I.L., I copied the one my dad made yrs ago. It's 2" wide ,3/4 thick where its welded to the shaft(pipe), about 5" long. Then stepped down twice. Final thickness is about 3/8" before tip. Light weight & can still punch thru 3" of that crappy soft snow packed ice. It's kept me & my father save for many years


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

jimbo said:


> I'm not trying to run your spud down. As long as it works to keep you on top the ice ,it's all great. I'm a mold maker, so when I made one for my B.I.L., I copied the one my dad made yrs ago. It's 2" wide ,3/4 thick where its welded to the shaft(pipe), about 5" long. Then stepped down twice. Final thickness is about 3/8" before tip. Light weight & can still punch thru 3" of that crappy soft snow packed ice. It's kept me & my father save for many years


I get what your saying, and that's a great idea. It would keep it relatively light, but have more piercing power. Good idea. I'll try making another and probably copy that idea, or just make a new tip for mine.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a walking spud & a spearing hole spud. The spearing hole spud has to weigh around 30lbs+, only problem is that it doesn't have any "teeth" on it, and it's a little narrow. If you have the ability to cut some sharp teeth in it, they work wonders!


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is my homemade spud. I made this spud 25 years ago. It was a 3 piece construction. Designed it on the computer on a very early CAD software. Milled each piece on a bridgeport then welded the 3 pieces together. If you are standing within a 10 foot radius the ice might take your eye out! Best spud I have ever used or seen. Used it as my hole maker before augers became so popular.


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

jstanley9798 said:


> View attachment 293478
> 
> Here is my homemade spud. I made this spud 25 years ago. It was a 3 piece construction. Designed it on the computer on a very early CAD software. Milled each piece on a bridgeport then welded the 3 pieces together. If you are standing within a 10 foot radius the ice might take your eye out! Best spud I have ever used or seen. Used it as my hole maker before augers became so popular.


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Like to see a pic of the complete spud. That is awesome bit. I have one similar but the teeth are pretty beat after 40years of use. Like to have it re cut.


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Donald Nuerminger (Dec 30, 2017)

I make mine out of 7/8" allen wrenches. Cut about 2&1/2" angle on the one end and cut off the other end and have welder weld together with slight angle out. Weld on handle.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy cow Stanley, that thing looks mean.


----------

